# UHS Reciprocal Seats



## ahadsharif (Oct 7, 2011)

hi i live in punjab and i really wanted to apply for the reciprocal seats in khyber medical kollege but i am confused that will it effect me on open merit or not plus i have an aggregate of 81.4 so is there any chance of getting selected in punjab medical colleges,fumc or cmh lahore thnx for the help


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

With this good merit, cmh and fumc are not at all a problem.... as far as the govt colleges are concerned, u might get a seat for BDS in any of the college as to overall merit is likely to decrease. Although kinda risky but see, private colleges can't grab the fees until Punjab results are not out. So apply in private ones as well to be on the other safer side.


----------



## ahadsharif (Oct 7, 2011)

thnx for the help and what about the reciprocal seats question


----------



## ammara zafar (Oct 10, 2011)

*ammara frm layyah*

when fumc merit list 2011 will b displayed??? i got 985 in matric, 920 in f.sc and due to ma bad luck i got jst 456 in uhs entry test.. kia fumc mai mera admission ho skta hai??? me ne FMH lahore n shiekh zaid lahore ka b tst dia hai.. unka result kb anounce ho ga??


----------



## amina khan (Nov 2, 2011)

hello can u plz tell me watx d procedure for applyng on reciprocal seats for kmc?? n anyy guesses about merit???


----------



## amina khan (Nov 2, 2011)

*@ahad ashraf*

can u tell me d procedure n merit for applyng for kmc??? plzz reply


----------



## ahadsharif (Oct 7, 2011)

@ amina khan 
the procedure is simple u just had to write kmc on inter provincial seats column and u had to make an affidavit for reciprocal seats


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Please post in the relevant forum area! 

This thread belongs in the Pakistan Medical Colleges section and has been moved there.


----------



## Sana Masud (Oct 14, 2012)

*Reciprocal Seats*

I got 79.839 in my aggregate, i have heard that by applying in reciprocal seats we can get admission, like if I apply in Ayub Medical College and other Punjab medical colleges.
I want to know that what is the procedure of applying in reciprocal seats?
Thank You


----------

